# E level Rocker Switch



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thinking about getting E Level with the rocker switch and waiting for I Level. Can anyone give a review of the operation of the rocker switch? 

Pictures of the placement of the switch would be great too!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

I have absolutely no regrets with mine, you do end up clicking more buttons when adjusting manually each corners but since I always use the four presets (3 manually set and one fully dumped) It doesn't bother me at all. I just couldnt see myself leaving a huge iphone size keypad on my dashboard, the rocker is super easy to hide and doesnt bother your visibility at night with bright LEDs and you save $200 :thumbup:

Also very user friendly for the wife, two buttons, then end !

more here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5192531-Accu-aired-MK4-Golf-TDI-with-Rocker-Switch


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

4 presets. How do you get it to go to "fully dumped"


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

bacardicj151 said:


> 4 presets. How do you get it to go to "fully dumped"


Hold DOWN for 3 or so seconds


----------



## streetuner (Feb 20, 2012)

how do you setup the presets manually?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

streetuner said:


> how do you setup the presets manually?


http://www.accuairsuspension.com/products/manuals/AA_RSW_Operationl_Manual-Wiring_Diagram-V2-2.pdf


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I Loved my Rocker switch. I originally ran the rocker with a switch box for when I wanted to play. In my new car, I am going to run rocker as well as the controller.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The RockerSwitch is bad ass. All of the e-Level technology and functionality at the price of a pressure based setup :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> I Loved my Rocker switch. I originally ran the rocker with a switch box for when I wanted to play. In my new car, I am going to run rocker as well as the controller.


This I cannot wait for :beer:

What's great about the e-Level setup is that you can run the rocker switch and the touchpad simultaneously. If you purchase the rocker switch system now, you can add the touchpad down the road and the only additional wiring you have to do is running the touchpad cable to the cockpit, there's no splicing or cutting involved :beer:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> This I cannot wait for :beer:
> 
> What's great about the e-Level setup is that you can run the rocker switch and the touchpad simultaneously. If you purchase the rocker switch system now, you can add the touchpad down the road and the only additional wiring you have to do is running the touchpad cable to the cockpit, there's no splicing or cutting involved :beer:


That ! i did not know ! How much is the touchpad alone going for?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It would be $225 for the touchpad and you'd need the USB cable which, is $35. Total of $260 + shipping :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

kilimats said:


> That ! i did not know ! How much is the touchpad alone going for?


Link:


----------



## GriffinsJetta (Feb 10, 2009)

So if I had switch speed and paid for the upgrade to the rocker switch would my switch speed controller still work or would I have to buy the e-level one? These options with the rocker switch and the touch pad are interesting.


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

GriffinsJetta said:


> So if I had switch speed and paid for the upgrade to the rocker switch would my switch speed controller still work or would I have to buy the e-level one? These options with the rocker switch and the touch pad are interesting.


 Controller is the same between the two. Just the ECU needs to be re-coded or swapped for e-level operation. I'm running switch speed now and will upgrade to e-level eventually but I can't understand why anyone would opt for the rocker switch over the touchpad.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Aren't the ECU different though. The switchspeed looks like a smaller box.


----------



## GriffinsJetta (Feb 10, 2009)

I believe that they are different because the e-level (rocker switch or touch pad) needs a place to connect the sensors. What I'm asking or getting at is if I already have switch speed and therefore a touch pad controller then I don't see why by paying the 800 or so for the rocker switch upgrade I wouldn't be able to use both the new rocker switch and ecu that I got as well as my original touch pad.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

It's been said by Accuair that you can connect both controller as long as you got an elevel ecu, don't quote me on that though, can find the post and my memory can be short


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

No regrets with my rocker switch. It's good quality, too- you get a nice and satisfying click every time you push it.


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

GriffinsJetta said:


> I believe that they are different because the e-level (rocker switch or touch pad) needs a place to connect the sensors. What I'm asking or getting at is if I already have switch speed and therefore a touch pad controller then I don't see why by paying the 800 or so for the rocker switch upgrade I wouldn't be able to use both the new rocker switch and ecu that I got as well as my original touch pad.


 You can. The e-level upgrade is done by either shipping your ECU to Accuair and them sending it back after coding or paying a 100 dollar core charge and getting refunded once you mail yours in. 

I honestly didn't even know there was such a thing as the rocker until I looked at this thread. The touchpad is so user friendly as is I don't know why Accuair would have it any other way.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Wastegate13 said:


> I honestly didn't even know there was such a thing as the rocker until I looked at this thread. The touchpad is so user friendly as is I don't know why Accuair would have it any other way.


 It is just around to be a cheaper option for those who don't need individual corner control at all times (still possible, but a bit more time consuming to get to the individual corner controls), but still want the benefits of E-Level and a height based system.


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> It is just around to be a cheaper option for those who don't need individual corner control at all times (still possible, but a bit more time consuming to get to the individual corner controls), but still want the benefits of E-Level and a height based system.


 I guess I get that but if you're going air and spending 2k+ already whats a couple hundred bucks?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wastegate13 said:


> I guess I get that but if you're going air and spending 2k+ already whats a couple hundred bucks?


It's a couple hundred bucks


----------



## streetuner (Feb 20, 2012)

sorry to jack thread but im in the midst of my install and it might be a week or so before i can install the e-level sensors. what will happen i press up or down without the sensors installed?


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nothing will happen as the presets will not me set. You ill just have to use the program button to air up/down.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> It is just around to be a cheaper option for those who don't need individual corner control at all times (still possible, but a bit more time consuming to get to the individual corner controls), but still want the benefits of E-Level and a height based system.


incomplete, rocker is cheaper yes and does take a bit longer when adjusting each corner BUT it offers this advantages: 

- OEM look (flush mount + Subtle Green/Red LEDs)
- User friendliness (perfect for the wife)
- easier to change preset while driving (no need to look at it)
- Doesn't create much light in the cabin at night, I read the touchpad can be annoying for that reason)

I decided to get the rocker over touchpad for those very reasons. the slowness to adjust each corner isnt really a CONS unless you like showing off at shows, i've got a small EGO so i'm totally fine with that


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

kilimats said:


> incomplete, rocker is cheaper yes and does take a bit longer when adjusting each corner BUT it offers this advantages:
> 
> - OEM look (flush mount + Subtle Green/Red LEDs)
> - User friendliness (perfect for the wife)
> ...


Good additions :thumbup:


----------

